# Incontinence after spay, proin not working, vet giving up



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I am so sorry. I hope someone will see this and have ideas. I understand the money problem, but have you considered doing some calling around to a teaching hospital with a good vet school or seeing if a reproductive vet would have ideas? In the meantime, I would crate her at night and when you're gone and when you're home, have her wear toddler training pants with a hole cut for her tail. A size 5T should fit unless she's very fluffy. I hope you find answers.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

I have read that this can but rarely happens. Occasionally they will need hormones to help stop the leaking. 
I hope you find answers soon


----------



## Baileyboo123 (May 18, 2020)

nolefan said:


> I am so sorry. I hope someone will see this and have ideas. I understand the money problem, but have you considered doing some calling around to a teaching hospital with a good vet school or seeing if a reproductive vet would have ideas? In the meantime, I would crate her at night and when you're gone and when you're home, have her wear toddler training pants with a hole cut for her tail. A size 5T should fit unless she's very fluffy. I hope you find answers.


Thank you so much! We plan to take her to a different vet as soon as we can get her in. Order some cranberry supplements to see if it will help 😊


----------



## Baileyboo123 (May 18, 2020)

Dunmar said:


> I have read that this can but rarely happens. Occasionally they will need hormones to help stop the leaking.
> I hope you find answers soon


I have heard of that, not sure why she didn’t try it. But we are going to try another vet.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

From what I have read spay incontinence can be managed with a few different types of treatments. 

My old girl started wetting the bed around 12 years old. Proin worked very well as it didnt let her sleep deeply enough to relax her bladder
I cant see that being used in awake continence issues. When I was researching her issues they recommended hormones for that type.
I hope you get the answers you need soon.


----------



## Baileyboo123 (May 18, 2020)

Oh I so hope they can fix her! We feel so bad!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

If you are close to a Vet Med School, I would contact them to make an appt. 
If not, I would try to get a referral to a specialist.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

I'm so sorry you are experiencing this complication, I would locate a good specialist.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Spay incontinence is a real problem, I'm sorry. So- Proin controls the smooth muscles and so does estrogen so typically it does work as long as a UTI isn't also in play. There is another drug that's typically used if Proin doesn't work- Incurin- maybe ask vet to give that a whirl and don't expect it to work until a week or two have passed. Collagen injections are also being tried and have some promising results. Tell the vet to get on VIN and ask others about both those suggestions.. VIN is a wonderful resource for veterinarians looking to go outside the box of typical treatments.


----------



## Baileyboo123 (May 18, 2020)

Ffcmm said:


> I'm so sorry you are experiencing this complication, I would locate a good specialist.


 It’s seems to be one thing after another 😭😭 so frustrating, I’m also 33 weeks pregnant which is making this all worse lol!


----------



## Baileyboo123 (May 18, 2020)

Prism Goldens said:


> Spay incontinence is a real problem, I'm sorry. So- Proin controls the smooth muscles and so does estrogen so typically it does work as long as a UTI isn't also in play. There is another drug that's typically used if Proin doesn't work- Incurin- maybe ask vet to give that a whirl and don't expect it to work until a week or two have passed. Collagen injections are also being tried and have some promising results. Tell the vet to get on VIN and ask others about both those suggestions.. VIN is a wonderful resource for veterinarians looking to go outside the box of typical treatments.


I will have to mention it! We plan to try a new vet all together in hopes they are willing to keep going for her!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I ran across something today- 



Palm and Reichler (2012) report that incontinence in spayed dogs has been successfully treated with use of gonadotropin-releasing hormone (GNRH) superagonist implants. The implants work by suppressing the release of gonadotropins.

This you might want to ask the vet to do some research on. 
R


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

I share your frustration! My girl has had spay incontinence for the last 6 years. I really didn't like the potential side effects of Proin so we've been trying to control it through the use of homeopathy and Chinese herbal medicine (we try to go holistic when we can). We've had varying levels of success (more success with the herbs, which our holistic vet mixes for us and I have NO idea what's in the mix!). She can go weeks being dry, and then hit a stretch where she's in a diaper more days than she's out.

If you can afford it, it wouldn't hurt to consult with a holistic vet. You can use the search feature at VetFinder – Find a Holistic Veterinarian – American Holistic Veterinary Medical Association to find one near you (look for one that does homeopathy and/or CHM).

If you want to try something natural on your own, there are several homeopathic remedies on the market. One I've heard fairly good things about is HomeoPet Leaks No More Dog, Cat, Bird & Small Animal Supplement, 450 drops - Chewy.com but if you do a Google for "homeopathy dog incontinence" you should get quite a few options. Most are considered "complementary" medicine and they'll either work, or not... but they shouldn't interfere with other things you are trying (I'm not a vet, so if in doubt, check with a professional).

Another thought... early in this adventure, I believe we also had her ultrasounded, just to make sure there was nothing in her internal anatomy that was contributing to the issue.

I look forward to hearing if you find a solution!


----------



## Baileyboo123 (May 18, 2020)

pawsnpaca said:


> I share your frustration! My girl has had spay incontinence for the last 6 years. I really didn't like the potential side effects of Proin so we've been trying to control it through the use of homeopathy and Chinese herbal medicine (we try to go holistic when we can). We've had varying levels of success (more success with the herbs, which our holistic vet mixes for us and I have NO idea what's in the mix!). She can go weeks being dry, and then hit a stretch where she's in a diaper more days than she's out.
> 
> If you can afford it, it wouldn't hurt to consult with a holistic vet. You can use the search feature at VetFinder – Find a Holistic Veterinarian – American Holistic Veterinary Medical Association to find one near you (look for one that does homeopathy and/or CHM).
> 
> ...


 Thank you so much for responding back!! We ordered some cranberry supplements to see if in between vets to see if they make any difference! I have heard wonderful things about them. We are scheduling with a different vet to see if you have any better luck. She has good days and had days. She can go pretty much the whole day with at a whole drop and the next day drops all day long! So frustrating!


----------



## Baileyboo123 (May 18, 2020)

Prism Goldens said:


> I ran across something today-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will have to mention it to the new vet when we see her!


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

I hope the visit with the new vet goes well, do keep us posted, thinking of you and your girl.


----------



## Baileyboo123 (May 18, 2020)

Ffcmm said:


> I hope the visit with the new vet goes well, do keep us posted, thinking of you and your girl.


Thank you so much! We are scheduling it for sometime next week. She’s been off the Proin for almost a week now and on cranberry supplements. Her personality has improved so much I had forgotten how silly our little girl was!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Baileyboo123 said:


> Thank you so much! We are scheduling it for sometime next week. She’s been off the Proin for almost a week now and on cranberry supplements. Her personality has improved so much I had forgotten how silly our little girl was!


I had an 14 year old golden who experienced spay incontinence. She was put on Proin and experienced a seizure immediately after the first dose. She was immediately taken off of Proin, which can cause seizures in dogs. My vet put her on DES. It treated her successfully for two years until her death at the age of 16 years. Here is information on DES. Urinary Incontinence - Pharmacology - Merck Veterinary Manual

Because DES is a drug which can cause birth defects in humans I would suggest you speak with you vet about safe ways for you to administer it should you decide to use it. In my case I simply wore latex gloves to administer the drug and carefully discarded them after administering the medication.


----------



## Baileyboo123 (May 18, 2020)

Wow okay interesting! I will definitely be sure to talk about how to administer it and the DES as an option!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

GNRH superagonist implant, DES implant/injections (that has to go in fatty tissue I think) and if your new vet has a good mind, there are probably even more hormonally based treatments. Let us know!


----------



## Baileyboo123 (May 18, 2020)

Will do! Thank you for all the responses!


----------

